# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Обитаемый остров и Обитаемый остров - Схватка

## Stych

Посмотрел. Интересно было в первой части, а вот вторая честно говоря не очень, да и концовка мне показалась смазанной. Книгу не читал. Интересно если кто читал, провести аналогию, похоже или нет? Или как сейчас принято исказили для лучшего восприятия

*2157 год. Человечество создает космическую группу, названную ГСП — группой свободного поиска. Теперь любой землянин, получив космический корабль и зарегистрировав свой маршрут, волен отправиться к звездам. Так и поступает Максим Каммерер, не подозревая, что ему предстоит потерпеть крушение на далекой планете, попасть в плен и оказаться один на один с чужим враждебным миром.

Знаете ли вы, что...

Статистика человеческих и технологических ресурсов, оборудования и реквизита, задействованного на съемках картины: около 7 000 человек массовки, 300 оригинальных моделей и 3 000 костюмов, 400 пар обуви, 450 килограммов грима, 13 особым образом сконструированных танков (из них 9 танков типа Т-64, 3 БТР и 1 новый БТР «Гром»), 300 стволов специально созданного «саракшского» огнестрельного оружия, рекордное количество пиротехники (суммарный пиротехнический заряд составляет 1,5 тонны в тротиловом эквиваленте,) съемочный период, который на настоящий момент насчитывает 222 дня, от 4 до 7 одновременно работающих на площадке камер, 120 километров уже отснятой пленки (для сравнения, длина МКАД – 108,9 км), 980 кассет, 70 объектов, 4 000 планов (в среднем каждый план снимался в пяти ду б л я х, значит, Бондарчуку пришлось сказать «Мотор!» и «Стоп!» примерно 20 000 раз).*

----------


## Sanych

Интересная статистика. Но у Бондарчуков видно в крови такие масштабные фильмы снимать. Если я не путаю это его ж отец снял "Война и мир"?

----------


## MOHAPX

СТРАНА: Россия

РЕЖИССЕР: Федор Бондарчук

В РОЛЯХ:
Василий Степанов, Юлия Снигирь, Петр Федоров, Алексей Серебряков, Федор Бондарчук, Гоша Куценко, Сергей Гармаш, Анна Михалкова, Андрей Мерзликин, Сергей Барковский

НАЧАЛО ПРОКАТА: 2009

О ФИЛЬМЕ:
…2157 год — эпоха расцвета человеческой цивилизации. Пилоты Группы Свободного Поиска бороздят просторы Вселенной. Главный герой, Максим Камеррер, совершает вынужденную посадку на планете Саракш, но уже через несколько минут его корабль будет уничтожен, а герой окажется узником неизвестной планеты. Вскоре Максим сталкивается с человеческой цивилизацией.Уровень ее развития сопоставим с давно минувшим на Западе ХХ веком. После многолетней ядерной войны на планете царит экологический кризис, в обществе полно социальных проблем, а установившийся мир очень шаток… Максиму предстоит пережить много событий и пройти много испытаний прежде, чем он сможет спасти эту планету…


СТРАНА: Россия

РЕЖИССЕР: Федор Бондарчук

В РОЛЯХ:
Гоша Куценко, Фёдор Бондарчук, Алексей Серебряков, Сергей Гармаш, Петр Федоров, Василий Степанов, Михаил Евланов

НАЧАЛО ПРОКАТА: 2009

О ФИЛЬМЕ:
2157 год. Человечество создает космическую группу, названную ГСП — группой свободного поиска. Теперь любой землянин, получив космический корабль и зарегистрировав свой маршрут, волен отправиться к звездам. Так и поступает Максим Каммерер, не подозревая, что ему предстоит потерпеть крушение на далекой планете, попасть в плен и оказаться один на один с чужим враждебным миром.

----------


## HARON

Так себе фильмец,на раз посмотреть!

----------


## Marusja

Много разговоров уже было про этот фильм, и мнений много и плохих и хороших, самое главное я считаю что Федору удалось в фильме сохранить произведение Стругацких, даже большая часть диалогов не изменена, а это стоит много я считаю

----------


## Nietzsches

угу..дооо!! удалось сохранить произведение..как же...фильм-экшн,наш ответ голливуду так сказать..единственный фильм (да и тот извративший оригинал книги) но который я признаю,по Стругацким "Сталкер" Тарковского...ну еще игра СТАЛКЕР - там тож много чего с книги)) А обитаемый отров..зрелищно-не спорю. Но от содержания удалился Бондарчук..мое ИМХО.

----------


## Marusja

я книгу перечитывала и до фильма и после, да экшн, да типа дорого, но фильм передает содержание книги однозначно, даже если разбирать книгу по главам, все что можно было вместить в две части, сценаристы вместили.

----------


## Nietzsches

эх...сдаюсь..вмесила так вместила..

----------


## Marusja

Nietzsches, я всего лишь высказала свою точку зрения..

----------


## Serj_2k

> Так себе фильмец,на раз посмотреть!


можно даже и не смотреть

я тока вторую часть посмотрел - зря потратил время. денег, небось, убабахали ....

----------


## Nietzsches

Маруся-я понял) думать лень просто) соглашаюсь с точкой зрения Маруси))

----------

